# How about .222?



## Charlie47 (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi Folks,

I was just looking at the Savage website. I saw something that really interested me. It was a new model, Savage 110 Light in .222. I was just wondering what is your experience with the .222? I was going to get a .22-250 but I having been seeing how much pelt destruction some folks were getting. So when I saw the .222 I thought it might be just right. Thanks for your time and comments!

Kind Regards,

Charlie47 atriot:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nothing against it , cept getting ammo could be an issue .

I went .223 cause you can find it most anywhere.

guess if you reload it wouldn't be an issue..

years ago I had an over/under that was .222 and 410. traded it off, probly should have kept it


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to PT.

I'll definitely concur with the ammo issue. They're out there in limited supply and likely pricier than many other cartridges that are just as capable. If you reload, buy brass whenever you can. That said, I've heard several people who own a .222 that say it's very accurate.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Most factory loads for the .222 feature 50 grain bullets at velocities of 3140fps from 24" test barrels. Shorter barrels produce less.

I'm with the others on this. The readily available .223 will do just as well at less cost.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*NOT ME I prefer the Triple Deuce over any 223---just me I guess---Have Model 70 Winchester 222 before 1982 and its still a accurate and coyote killing machine[I do hand load]- get it don't think you'll be sorry--Keep it forever you can always buy a 223 the 222 has won more shooting contest than any other :hunter:*

*40gr Nosler Great Bullet for the 222 Rem*


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yup I’m with skip the triple deuce is one of the best varmint rounds out there factory ammo is still being made today I’ve seen it in stores if you hand load it’s no problem as said before now it’s not a long range round as in 500+ yards but if you’re shooting that far a 223 and 22-250 are also not a very good choice imho in a savage 110 it should shoot great maybe need some trigger work but a guy can do that himself I’ve cleaned up a few factory triggers myself good luck take pictures of your new stick when you get her


----------



## Charlie47 (Jan 7, 2020)

Thanks fellas,

I really appreciate all the feedback, pro and con. I feel good about it, I do reload!

I appreciate y'all taking the time to help!

Kind Regards,

Charlie47


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Charlie47 said:


> Hi Folks,
> I was just looking at the Savage website. I saw something that really interested me. It was a new model, Savage 110 Light in .222. I was just wondering what is your experience with the .222? I was going to get a .22-250 but I having been seeing how much pelt destruction some folks were getting. So when I saw the .222 I thought it might be just right. Thanks for your time and comments!
> Kind Regards,
> Charlie47 atriot:


 Charlie47, I am shooting a Savage Axis in 22-250 Rem. using a 50 gr. bullet designed for the slower .222 but at closer to 4000 fps. I haven't shot a coyote with it yet... but I'm told it doesn't exit. I'll find out soon. I guess if your eyes are good and you don't own a .223 to mix the ammunition up. Go for it ????

I love the .22-250 Rem. ????It Kills coyote dead.


----------



## Charlie47 (Jan 7, 2020)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Charlie47, I am shooting a Savage Axis in 22-250 Rem. using a 50 gr. bullet designed for the slower .222 but at closer to 4000 fps. I haven't shot a coyote with it yet... but I'm told it doesn't exit. I'll find out soon. I guess if your eyes are good and you don't own a .223 to mix the ammunition up. Go for it
> 
> I love the .22-250 Rem. It Kills coyote dead.


I know about the .22-250 killing ability, but what about pelt destruction. That's the reason I inquired about the .222, lack of pelt destruction.

Kind Regards,

Charlie47


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Our PT friend, C2C, shoots and handloads a Tikka in .22-250 caliber with A-Max bullets because it's all of that and *does not* ruin his valuable pelts.

I suspect the trick is to use the proper bullets with the higher velocity calibers.

Only shot woodchucks and crows with mine, so I have no personal experience with coyote damage beyond that.

Any .22-250 I've been around has been inherently accurate, too. And, I've shot Eric's (AZPredator's) Savage, as well.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I've only ever had 1 exit on a yote on the lower neck, hit a lot of bone so was ugly, using 55 gr hp. Using 22-250


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I know about the .22-250 killing ability, but what about pelt destruction. That's the reason I inquired about the .222, lack of pelt destruction.
Kind Regards,
Charlie47[/quote] Charlie47, according to my hunting buddy who's been predator hunting for 50+ years says the 50gr. Serria medium velocity bullet doesn't exit on coyote or bobcats as long as you stay away from the edges. I've shot one coyote with a hand loaded .36gr Varmint grenade with the .22-250 and it didn't exit. I'm still experimenting...


----------



## Charlie47 (Jan 7, 2020)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I know about the .22-250 killing ability, but what about pelt destruction. That's the reason I inquired about the .222, lack of pelt destruction.
> Kind Regards,
> Charlie47


 Charlie47, according to my hunting buddy who's been predator hunting for 50+ years says the 50gr. Serria medium velocity bullet doesn't exit on coyote or bobcats as long as you stay away from the edges. I've shot one coyote with a hand loaded .36gr Varmint grenade with the .22-250 and it didn't exit. I'm still experimenting...

[/QUOTE]

Thanks fellows your awesome!

Very Kind Regards,

Charlie47


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Get what will work for you. It doesn't hurt to have more than one predator gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wise words.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

We can have more than 1? Now you tell me.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

I use a .223 for mountain hunting and closer range work. Ammo is available just about everywhere. Bullet selections are endless. And it's not bad for pelt damage. The triple deuce isn't a bad cartridge, but I try to go with calibers that I can find ammo on the local gun store's shelf.

As stated, the 22-250 is a great caliber for predators. It's laser beam trajectory makes things easy. If I had to choose between the two calibers you have listed, the 22-250 has my vote.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

There are trade-offs in all of it. But, as a handloader, possibilites to experiment are as limitless as loads.

High-pressure .22-250 rounds can be made to perform in many ways, for sure. But, then again, maybe a guy doesn't want a one-gun-do-it-all solution. Nothing wrong with getting a more special-purpose firearm. Especially, when handloading.


----------



## Charlie47 (Jan 7, 2020)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Get what will work for you. It doesn't hurt to have more than one predator gun.


Being a guy who LOVES guns, I would agree with you! I love a good variety! However, I'm now 72 and on Social Security so my budget is NOT what it once was! That is the reason I ask for you folks good advise to help make the best decision because of my limited budget! I

have really appreciated all your good advise!

Kind Regards,

Charlie47


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

As another option, I've found horse trading a good way to upgrade the collection. Get rid of something you never use in exchange for something you'd really like to try. And, don't look back.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

On a S.S. budget ah... The Savage Axis 22-250 Rem. Scope combo is around $300.00 and 22-250 Rem. ammunition is just about everywhere, or you could roll your own ammunition ????. My wife won a Savage Axis combo years ago in a raffle and after I took it hunting once I was hooked. @ $300 it doesn't hurt to bad to paint it ????.


----------



## Guest1 (Dec 7, 2019)

Nice job painting that, AZP.


----------

